# Confirmed: Snyder traded to Houston.



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41529/20060714/rockets_acquire_snyder/


> Houston Chronicle - The New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets traded Kirk Snyder to the Houston Rockets for future considerations.


That's a bit out of nowhere. I felt he was fairly solid playing for NOOK. I'm a fan of this guy and I hope he performs well in Houston.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

from what i understand, coach scott and him weren't exactly on the same page. he was becoming a solid player for us...


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

...wait, let me get this straight - Scott's relationship with his players, has, this off-season, driven away all 3 of the team's shotguards?!

This must mean some kinda trade is going down, as I don't think the Hornets have enough cap for a major FA signing, do they?


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Who's your 2 guard now? Desmond Mason?

You're overload at the Foward spots now and only have 2 guard, Mason and Paul. And Mason is more a G-F isn't he?

*EDIT*
Macijauskas also but I thought he was headed out of town too


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

danred7 said:


> Who's your 2 guard now? Desmond Mason?
> 
> You're overload at the Foward spots now and only have 2 guard, Mason and Paul. And Mason is more a G-F isn't he?
> 
> ...


As it stands right now at this very minute, this is how the projected starting lineup looks...

Paul-pg
Stojakovic-sg
Mason-sf
West-pf
Chandler-C

I've seen this projected starting lineup in articles and the local newspaper.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Shinn saw his act up close in Vegas on Wednesday and told his GM that he didn't want him playing in a Hornets uniform anymore. No big loss. A lot of wasted talent


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> As it stands right now at this very minute, this is how the projected starting lineup looks...
> 
> Paul-pg
> Stojakovic-sg
> ...


Byron Scoot is one of my Fav. Coaches and I'm routing for you guys this year but I don't get any of these moves this offseason.

Draft 2 PF's.
Trade a promising SG and an Expiring Contract- Not to mention your best player over the last few years, for another PF thats overpaid for a long time.
And you had David West at PF to begin with.

Maybe they have something up their sleeve......Iverson?????


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

danred7 said:


> Byron Scoot is one of my Fav. Coaches and I'm routing for you guys this year but I don't get any of these moves this offseason.
> 
> Draft 2 PF's.
> Trade a promising SG and an Expiring Contract- Not to mention your best player over the last few years, for another PF thats overpaid for a long time.
> ...


Hornets have made nothing but good moves this offseason. Moves to better this team. They drafted one center,(Armstrong) one power forward (Simmons)and one small forward (Vinicius). Traded for Peja and Tyson. Acquired Bobby Jackson through free agent. I doubt they're going after Iverson. No doubt they have something up their sleeves.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

danred7 said:


> Byron Scoot is one of my Fav. Coaches and I'm routing for you guys this year but I don't get any of these moves this offseason.
> 
> Draft 2 PF's.
> Trade a promising SG and an Expiring Contract- Not to mention your best player over the last few years, for another PF thats overpaid for a long time.
> ...


WHo's the promising SG? JR? Watch closer if you think he is the one. PJ requested a trade to a contender for his final year and the Bulls were one of the teams on his list. Chandler and Armstrong are going to play the 5.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I gotta tell you I dont really like this. I dont think Byron can just trade away everyone he isn't "on the same page with." Im beginning to think a bit differently of Byron. Winning cures all so make the playoffs and I might not mind as much :curse:


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> I gotta tell you I dont really like this. I dont think Byron can just trade away everyone he isn't "on the same page with." Im beginning to think a bit differently of Byron. Winning cures all so make the playoffs and I might not mind as much :curse:


I think we will see that this was done for another reason as well - cap room. It will likely allow us to re-sign Butler.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> I gotta tell you I dont really like this. I dont think Byron can just trade away everyone he isn't "on the same page with." Im beginning to think a bit differently of Byron. Winning cures all so make the playoffs and I might not mind as much :curse:


i agree completely...


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

HORNETSFAN said:


> WHo's the promising SG? JR? Watch closer if you think he is the one. PJ requested a trade to a contender for his final year and the Bulls were one of the teams on his list. Chandler and Armstrong are going to play the 5.


Jr has Talent and is only what 20, 21 years old. He's just immature.

Whats the Plan with David West? I thought he had a Break-out year for you guys.

C-Chandler, Armstrong
PF- West, Simmons

Seems like an overload, wheres the minutes gonna come from for everyone.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn, we need to get a real SG, man, if Mason or Peja start at the 2 position, then we have no good backup at SF, or SG.
Come on, yell, Free agency!
What good SG players are available? I don't want more trades.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

danred7 said:


> Jr has Talent and is only what 20, 21 years old. He's just immature.
> 
> Whats the Plan with David West? I thought he had a Break-out year for you guys.
> 
> ...



I don't see how that's an overload...you have your clear starters in Chandler and West and 2 rookies backing them up and getting a perfect amount of minutes for rookies (not too much, not too little)...I don't see where the overload is...but I agree about J.R. I had given up on him as a Hornet b/c it became painfully obvious that it wasn't a good situation for him b/c of his own immaturity and Scott's pride, but I haven't given up on his promise w/ another team...

As far as Snyder goes, I thought he played pretty well for us last year and this move is surprising to me...I think it is partly b/c of some rift b/tw him and Scott but mainly I think it was to free up some money to re-sign Rasual Butler, who they reportedly have agreed to terms with...the lineup:

PG: Chris Paul, Bobby Jackson
SG: Desmond Mason, Rasual Butler
SF: Peja Stojakovic, Marcus Vinicius
PF: David West, Cedric Simmons, Brandon Bass
C: Tyson Chandler, Hilton Armstong, Marc Jackson

...the 2/3 position is interchangeable...same thing really...the Snyder trade IMO was to make room for Rasual Butler both money-wise and mintues-wise...it seems like the Hornets made it a point to re-sign Rasual...I think we could use another pure guard (combo guard maybe) but, other than that, the roster is looking about as good as it can look 2 years after winning 18 games...I'm excited about next season


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

GM Jeff Bower said they're now looking for a 3rd point guard to back up Paul and Jackson.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What are the general opinions about this guy? I havent heard much about him as i did not pay attention really... Im curious as to what Houston is getting player wise.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What are the general opinions about this guy? I havent heard much about him as i did not pay attention really... Im curious as to what Houston is getting player wise.


Snyder was terrific for the Hornets for about 40 games between the benching of JR SMith and the slump that Kirk went into at the end of the season.He was a big reason why they were winning when things were going well for him,but then he flamed out and that was a big reason why the Hornets couldn't win games going down the stretch.He was a pretty good NBA for over half a season,but then he really went into a long slump at the end of the season.If he can get his groove back then he's going to help Houston a good deal.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> What are the general opinions about this guy? I havent heard much about him as i did not pay attention really... Im curious as to what Houston is getting player wise.


Athletic. Has decent defense. Inconsistent on offense. Sometimes he's on, sometimes he's off. But this can go for any player in the NBA. But Snyder is more off than on most times. I kind of wish we could have had him for one more season because at times he did look promising. Hornets only had him for one season, as did Utah. This is what Scott said about him in Summer League...

_"His whole game right now has not got better, and that's disappointing," Scott said. "I think he's selfish, everything he's doing is trying to score. You got guys open on the post, and he won't throw the ball." _


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

I think this was a bad move by the Hornets. Trading Snyder means they lose size at the 2/3, but this could also indicate that Bobby Jackson will come of the bench and play a lot of SG alongside Chris Paul like it was with Claxton last year, and they will get a 3rd PG just in case. I dont know though, this situation is iffy.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

noballer07 said:


> I think this was a bad move by the Hornets. Trading Snyder means they lose size at the 2/3, but this could also indicate that Bobby Jackson will come of the bench and play a lot of SG alongside Chris Paul like it was with Claxton last year, and they will get a 3rd PG just in case. I dont know though, this situation is iffy.


The move allowed us the flexibility to re-sign Butler. I think Butler is much more important to the team than Snyder.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> GM Jeff Bower said they're now looking for a 3rd point guard to back up Paul and Jackson.


Again, they should have traded Macijauskas for Dickau... But now that he was already waived, who you guys would like to see as a third stringer PG? Moochie Norris? Alex Garcia? Trajan Langdon :clown: ?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Again, they should have traded Macijauskas for Dickau... But now that he was already waived, who you guys would like to see as a third stringer PG? Moochie Norris? Alex Garcia? Trajan Langdon :clown: ?


Well, we just waived Moochie too so I don't think they want him. I have no idea who they're considering.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Is Chris Paul next?


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Zuca said:


> Again, they should have traded Macijauskas for Dickau... But now that he was already waived, who you guys would like to see as a third stringer PG? Moochie Norris? Alex Garcia? Trajan Langdon :clown: ?


Why would we trade for Dickau? First, no one in the NBA wanted Mache. He was offered around without interest. He wanted to return to Euro. Dickau is coming off an achilles injury and makes $2.5 million a year. Taking on that contract would have prevented us from signing Butler. The 3rd PG will make near minimum.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Is Chris Paul next?


The organization seems a bit trigger happy lately I wouldnt be surprised if the accidently hit the big red button marked "Trade Chris Paul" on accident while trying to unload someone else


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> The organization seems a bit trigger happy lately I wouldnt be surprised if the accidently hit the big red button marked "Trade Chris Paul" on accident while trying to unload someone else


Ha! There IS NO "Trade Chris Paul" button. At least not for another few years. They're only trying to better the team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Geesh.Dickau is already married to a hot former dancer from the Blazers...He doesn't need a stalker.

The guy is coming off a career threatening injury and his career was enough of a threat to itself.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Diable said:


> Geesh.Dickau is already married to a hot former dancer from the Blazers...He doesn't need a stalker.
> 
> The guy is coming off a career threatening injury and his career was enough of a threat to itself.


 Dan Dickau was the greatest thing to ever happen to the Hornets franchise! I was at the game when he scored his career high (may have changed since then) of 25 points against the Blazers. It was breathtaking. 

Long Live Dickau!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Dan Dickau was the greatest thing to ever happen to the Hornets franchise! I was at the game when he scored his career high (may have changed since then) of 25 points against the Blazers. It was breathtaking.
> 
> Long Live Dickau!


Are you talking about when they had that 3pt shootout? That was an awesome game!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Are you talking about when they had that 3pt shootout? That was an awesome game!


Thats the one sister...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jsimo12 said:


> Thats the one sister...


Jsimo, do you remember how many 3's were made in that game?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Jsimo, do you remember how many 3's were made in that game?


No but it was something ridiculous. Nick Van Exel and Damon Stoudamire both had 8 I remember. Damon finished with 54 points. The most points I've seen live and in person.


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

terrible trade. Snyder is a great player and the only other legitemate sg the Hornets have. What were they thinking?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

netfan4life said:


> terrible trade. Snyder is a great player and the only other legitemate sg the Hornets have. What were they thinking?


I don't think you've been watching Snyder. He's pretty good but not "great".


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

And Scott said he didn't "trust" Snyder on the court.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Mostly Snyder has been erratic.He's very good one game.He's decent the next and then he's bad or awful the game after that.He went into a pretty awful slump at the end of the season.Byron Scott made some comments to the effect that they kept Butler instead of him because they knew what they were going to get from Rasual.This is quite common with younger players,but you can easily see how a coach would want to know that he can count upon a player to contribute in a positive way when he called upon him.


----------

